

20 SVG uses that will make your jaw drop - pooriaazimi
http://www.netmagazine.com/features/20-svg-uses-will-make-your-jaw-drop

======
pooriaazimi
This one is just amazing:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/Trajans-C...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/Trajans-
Column-lower-animated.svg)

(you have to click on different parts)

